# Need info on 1980 Cooper Maple Leaf 54



## GypsyPaula (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Everybody: 

I am thinking about purchasing a 1980 Maple Leaf 54 foot sloop (all specs say these boats were cutter rigged, but on the ground this particular boat is sloop rigged). I think I have a price in mind, but would value any input on that front. Obviously I need to have it surveyed, but the hull seems in good shape, the engine is probably fine, but the boat needs a thorough cleaning and a lot of cosmetic work. Also, the former owner did a lot of rewiring on his own, so the electrical system is suspect.

Some questions to throw out to you all:

General thoughts about the boat, sailing characteristics, problems to look for, etc?

Did this boat have the same rudder problems as it's smaller sisters?

Any thoughts on adding an in-boom furling system? or rerigging it as a cutter?

Any info that might help me decide whether to purchase this boat?

I've looked at new, and frankly the Maple Leaf offers space, layout and seemingly solid design and construction that few new boats in it's size and class offer, and at a fraction of the cost.

So . . .

Help


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

this might get you started.

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/37099-cooper-maple-leaf.html


----------



## GypsyPaula (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks Mick


----------



## GypsyPaula (Sep 14, 2010)

Actually I had read through this thread already, and it was informative, but I was hoping somebody out there would have some actually first-hand knowledge about the 54.


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

sure. not to change the subject, what do you think about these?

Cheoy Lee sailboats for sale by owner.

im sure someone will show up with info on that 54....


----------



## GypsyPaula (Sep 14, 2010)

The 52 has many of the same features as the Maple Leaf 54 I'm looking at, but a lot more brightwork and at a significantly higher price. The ML is not actually listed for sale, so no brokers are involved. Plus I'm always a bit suspicious of the Taiwanese boats. 

I've been all over the listings, plus I've been looking at some new boats (in particular the Island Packet line). For all of that my gut is screaming that the ML is the boat for me.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Roomy and a good price but from what I have heard over the years not the best build quality. Get a tough survey from a local surveyor that knows the boats ideally. There is a lot of core in a Maple Leaf, hull and deck. There have been delamination problems in the past. I don't know where you are but around Vancouver and Victoria it shouldn't be hard to find a good one. On the Island Ken Rorison is one of the most experienced and were I buying he is the one I'd choose. 
You really do get what you pay for and while I'm not saying the Maple Leaf is a bad boat, I would certainly take a good boat built in Taiwan over a mediocre one built locally.


----------



## GypsyPaula (Sep 14, 2010)

Well, that deal feel through. The owner really doesn't want to sell, not yet anyway. And she's probably out there reading this and if she is. . . 

down on your knees and pray . . . .

So now the search is on again. Thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

lol... hope you find another neat toy to add to your fleet...


----------



## lhoudemont (Nov 23, 2012)

hello, i'm french, sorry i don't speak good english, i want to speak to GYPSYPAULA to have more information and photos about Maple Leaf 54, 
nice regards


----------



## lhoudemont (Nov 23, 2012)

Who have got information and photos about it ?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The whole series of Maple Leaf boats from 42 to 68 are very similar in appearance, in many cases the various lengths (42,48,50, 54, 56 etc) are simply 'stretched' versions.
Some listings:

Maple Leaf boats for sale - www.yachtworld.co.uk

and some data:

MAPLE LEAF 54 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com

Many of these boats have crossed oceans.. large, comfy cruisers if not necessarily the prettiest girl at the dance. Certain models suffered steering issues downwind, many have been 'fixed' with subsequent rudder modifications.


----------



## GypsyPaula (Sep 14, 2010)

I had been looking at a friend's Maple Leaf 54, but it turned out she really didn't want to sell it. I ended up purchasing a Hylas 49, which I absolutely adore.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

GypsyPaula said:


> ..... I ended up purchasing a Hylas 49, which I absolutely adore.


Congrats.. a much prettier boat!


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

GypsyPaula said:


> I had been looking at a friend's Maple Leaf 54, but it turned out she really didn't want to sell it. I ended up purchasing a Hylas 49, which I absolutely adore.


IMHO that is THE best looking center cockpit boat in existence. Your friend did you a HUGE favour.


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

Say what you want about the Maple Leaf boats; I say they are damn well built.

I recently inspected a Maple Leaf 60 that had been driven on the rocks at full speed near Vancouver, BC, by the delivery skipper. He then decided to continue on to Alameda without stopping to check the damage. Here are a few of the pix I took:




























I'd say a lesser boat would have been sunk by such an impact.


----------

